# New bug eyed babies this mornin.



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Last night as we put everyone to bed up the hill one was comin to this new world and we saw many other pipped and zipped. This mornin it was a bunch of little fluffy balls under the Snake. Not sure how many are out yet and how many left still cause the snake is fierce and i was done temptin fate. I had already lost blood from tryin catch a peek. She is an excellent mama hen but gah do.not.get.near.her.babies! I have a blue laced red wyandotte hen like this right now as well. She finally took her chicks out in public yesterday without tryin keel anyone that got near them. But it is always so beautiful to watch these mamas! The hen would make sure she was in between any chicken that got near and her chicks. This turkey hen does the same. But my fav mamas to watch are my turkey hens. They are so gentle and make sure and graceful movements walkin it is like a dance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

GAHHHH! how cute! Congratulations!

Owning a broody hen that hatches and raises a clutch is on my bucket list!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

SO CUTE!!!!!!! We have a broody hen also!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> GAHHHH! how cute! Congratulations!
> 
> Owning a broody hen that hatches and raises a clutch is on my bucket list!


This is a turkey hen. She also hatched her first poults last year and did great! It was her and another that shared those. She is crazy fierce and we named her the snake. You lose blood if you get too close to her broodin or with new poults. That is why i dont fret over them bein with the gow and goats... she is not gonna let anyone near those babies. This year she went at it alone. We also have two more turk hens broody atm... one is my royal palm. Last year we tried breakin her cause we already had enough. But even though we have 12 poults i am gonna give her eggs to sit. She was a terror tryin break last year and i am not gonna fight her lol! Or i might try slippin some from southern states under. Paul works there three days a week and they are gettin blue slates, burbon reds, bronzes and royal palms one day this week. I want slates and reds. If she wont take them i will be able slip them under the snake since hers are brand new. 

With my chicken hens it seems every week someone is goin into jail for bein broody lately lol! I have two in there right now and have had two broodies sit and hatch for me already. So i do not need or want anymore chicks this year. Off to jail cell b they go hahhaaha! Wyandotte and black cooper marans have been my broodiest this year. And i have one plymouth rock that is a bear to break. She goes to jail for a few weeks every year. We dont have silkies but they are supposed to be the most broody of chickens. I just do not want fight them all the time. Ours will calm down soon and forget about it til next spring.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

They are beautiful, here’s a silly question for you. Do turkeys lay all year round? My mom remembers eating turkey eggs. Do you eat them?


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

We have a big flock of wild turkeys around us. I love seeing them raise their “turklets”. Those mommas are fierce. Last year there were 3 moms and about 20 babies that were banded together. They managed to raise 17!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

15WildTurkey said:


> They are beautiful, here's a silly question for you. Do turkeys lay all year round? My mom remembers eating turkey eggs. Do you eat them?


No. Turks are seasonal layers. Spring to late fall. We do eat their eggs. Paul actually prefers them to chicken eggs.... they have more yolk.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

That is awesome! We only see a few hens and a sporadic tom here right now. But the guys have seen more signs of them when they are out huntin. I could sit a d watch turkey hens and poults all day long.


----------

